# New to forums Playing ww



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

8


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

9


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

10


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

It's a wild dLGN


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Dlgn :shocked:

Hi!


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

11


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Earthious said:


> Dlgn :shocked:
> 
> Hi!


They are invading just Mooni!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I cant imagine waiting 30 sec b/w all of those...


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

hi friends

^_^


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

13


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

14


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

15

(party) (party)


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Honestly surprised he is just writing numbers :laughing:


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

Lady Alette said:


> Honestly surprised he is just writing numbers :laughing:


no apologies! would be more surprised if anybody read this stuff lol


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

dLGN said:


> no apologies! would be more surprised if anybody read this stuff lol


Idk if people do!


----------



## Baramur (Nov 16, 2015)

i read all of it just now. not sure why. but i feel like i finally got some insight into your brain dLGN.


----------



## dLGN (Jan 17, 2016)

Baramur said:


> i read all of it just now. not sure why. but i feel like i finally got some insight into your brain dLGN.


you will fit right in here with the culters!


----------



## Baramur (Nov 16, 2015)

dLGN said:


> you will fit right in here with the culters!


This is the moment you see my fellow spirits emerge from the cornfields ..


----------



## mor_tilt4mepls (Mar 10, 2016)

were


----------



## mor_tilt4mepls (Mar 10, 2016)

wolf


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

i need 15 posts to view signatures


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Probably the most annoying thing about here is the 30 sec timer bw posts. Gl, have fun, and welcome to PerC.


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 22 seconds.


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

how can i become an elite member?


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 4 guests)
Visorslash*, Lissa2


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't even want to see signatures!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Visorslash said:


> how can i become an elite member?


Post faster :tongue:


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

poop


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Elite


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Visorslash said:


> how can i become an elite member?


How do you feel about blowjobs involving middle aged genitally ambiguous people?


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

poop2


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

where can i complain about having to watch an advertisement for car insurance in order to register on this site?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Oh, you can thank posts on perc btw ;-D


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

fuck off flo


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Oh, you can thank posts on perc btw ;-D


i assume i need 15 posts for that lovely feature

you can also do that on mu ya know


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

visorGOAT


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

can i say fuck?


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

Fuck


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Visorslash said:


> i assume i need 15 posts for that lovely feature
> 
> you can also do that on mu ya know


It's not a complete feature on Mu like it is here.


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

gross, notification when i'm quoted

go away


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

post #15

now i am respected!


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Visorslash said:


> Fuck


swearing is allowed thank christ


----------



## Stork (Nov 14, 2015)

thissiteisterrible said:


> swearing is allowed thank christ


ty jesus


----------

